
Using Raspberry Pi Like a Chromecast? Open-Source NymphCast Makes It Happen - ingve
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/using-raspberry-pi-like-a-chromecast-open-source-nymphcast-project-makes-it-happen
======
solarkraft
Has anyone tested it? I'd have hoped the author of the article would've done
it. I'm not interested in AngelScript applications (I think? What would I do
with them?), I just want to control video streams on the TV from my phone.

